# Computer not working properly



## suhashron (May 28, 2013)

Earlier this week i was playin assassin creed brotherhood and the computer shut down suddenly i tried to turn it on but there was no signal so i decided to fiddle with replacing the ram and graphics card and it worked but the problem is no matter how many times i launch any game it only lets me play for 5 min and shuts down again and either a ram or v card gets corrupted and i had to replace it again and again. There was no sign of overheating when i touch the cpu so it couldnt have been overheating problem.I didnt have this problem for two months and i was able play this game smoothly until last week. please help me. my specs are

Windows xp,Intel 945 GLC mobo, Intel (r) pentium (r) D 2.8ghz processor( i know its incompatible for ac:brotherhood but i can play smoothly in low settings), 2gb DDR2 ram and zotec nvidia 9500gt 1gb video card.

Sorry if this is not the right place to post my issue


----------



## rupertsilva10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Obviously, the video card now is not the problem. Your RAM maybe, so why not check on that it could be damage or probably the game software might be the caused of the problem. If I were you try to uninstall it then take time to install.


----------

